# A question id like to know!



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi, i wondered what the best tropical fish was and wether gold or blue rams were agressive??


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

"best" is very open to interpretation. My favorite so far is the Kribensis cichlid. Tons of personality, and so pretty!

Gold/Blue Rams can be aggressive when spawning, but otherwise I've heard they do just fine.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

i agree, best fish is 100% subjective. i cant even narrow it down in my own opinion. as far as the rams go, yes they are slightly agressive, more so to eachother than other things, but they will eat smaller fish if given an opportunity to.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

I think the best fish would be one that cleans up after itself but for now I'd go for a clown loach.


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

depends on your taste and the size of the aquarium.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

I think with out a doubt the "best" fish is a halibut. Beer battered and deep fried...with french fries, of course.


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

haha when i said *taste* i didn't mean consumption BV - that was a good chuckle tho thnx


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

Depends entirely on your style. Several types of livebearers, characins, gouramis, loaches, cories, and many other types of fish are all very interesting and readily available and all can be great fish but you need to be the judge yourself. I'm personally a fan of the uncommon, but many enjoy the colorful community fish that can be found easily and will really make your tank look nice. You should really just look around and make your own call because it's a hard question for anyone to answer.

As far as the rams go I'm not sure of their behavior but I think you could expect them to be set up a territory and defend it (especially if breeding) and keeping a male to a female will help to decrease how aggressive they are


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Midas Cichlid


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

nathanbarry, I would advise you waiting a little longer before getting into rams. They can be a delicate species, and I would make sure you have a good grasp of water conditions under your belt first.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

I agree with Clerk ^^. I couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Ive just had 2 mickey mouse platies in my 10g, they are male and female but different colours. Will they breed?


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

And also, I have 3 clown loaches in my auntie's 150 gallon...they have been in there for just over a week and the 2 still aren't eating but aren't thin, what do i do?


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

they are probably eating but you arent seeing it however to try and encourage them to eat try different foods or freeze dried foods

best fish= whatever you want it to be

-olie


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

I have taken everyone's advice from other threads and have just bought a 55g tank for my fish in the 10g Im going to use the 10g as a breeding tank. Ive just had 2 mickey mouse platies and put them in the 10g, they are male and female but different colours. Will they breed?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Livebearers of opposite sexes? Of course they will breed.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Bit of a silly question really


----------

